# Band Saw chokes out DC.



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I've posted some pictures of my DC piping, and playing around with my BS, I noticed the turbulence is non-existent in the DC bag. When I use the table saw and floor sweep the saw dust in the bag of the DC is like a tornado. Not the case with the BS and it's reduced down to 2 1/2 AT the BS.

Just worried this will burn up the DC. Anyone else have this issue with smaller port tools? Tried my miter saw and same deal. Maybe thats why people use their shop vac too.

Maybe there is a 4 inch to TWO 2.5 inch ports (wye) and will allow enough CFM for the DC to work properly.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

I remember reading on Bill Pentz's site that a d/c with the inlet completely closed off ( like maybe with all blast gates closed) is working less hard than one with wide open inlets (maybe with no filter too. Not sure about that one) and the one that is wide open is more likely to burn up the motor. I think your problem is that you're not able to move much air with just that 2 1/2" port open. You might try opening a nearby blast gate on another machine or your floor sweep about half way and see if that helps.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are necking down to 2.5", you need to open up to get your flow back in order for the dust collector to do its job right. 

Like the poster above, the free, and easiest way to solve this is to partially open a close by blast gate, about halfway. A better way would be to pull that 2.5" blast gate, put in a 4" blast gate, a 4x4x2.5" wye, and then reduce the 4" through to 2.5 so that you have 2 @ 2.5" lines, run the line you have now, and run another one to the upper blade guide so you are capturing dust at the top of the table, not just the bottom. Your lungs will appreciate the difference!


----------

